# Volume changes between inputs - Pioneer vsx 820 K



## tweb321 (Jan 27, 2011)

On my receiver different inputs have very different volume levels. For example my xbox 360 is very loud at 30 (volume #) but on the cable input that same amount of noise is roughly 50.

Is this normal? Its not a big deal but if I could correct this that would be great.

Thanks,
Tim


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

tweb321 said:


> On my receiver different inputs have very different volume levels. For example my xbox 360 is very loud at 30 (volume #) but on the cable input that same amount of noise is roughly 50.
> 
> Is this normal? Its not a big deal but if I could correct this that would be great.
> 
> ...


It is perfectly normal, but do make sure you are using a surround sound connection for the xbox 360. 

I will testify the Xbox is about 20 db lower on volume than my blu-ray player even with surround sound via hdmi for both. So you sound spot on.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

tweb321 said:


> On my receiver different inputs have very different volume levels. For example my xbox 360 is very loud at 30 (volume #) but on the cable input that same amount of noise is roughly 50.
> 
> Is this normal? Its not a big deal but if I could correct this that would be great.
> 
> ...


Hello,
This is such a common issue that many Brands offer features which raise and lower the Volume on particular Sources. With Onkyo, it is called Intellivolume where you can add 10 db's of gain for Sources that sound lower than others.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

It may not be of direct help for you now but if you have a receiver with Dolby Volume then these various loudness jumps can be corrected using Dolby Volume, as it will correct noise jumps between inputs. 
So might be useful when considering a new AVR.


----------

